# Suggestions for sites in Normandy/Brittany next May



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

I know it's a long time off but we have had our van a year now and are thinking of taking it to France for a couple of weeks next year. We don't want to travel too far as it's our first time driving it abroad and we are a bit nervous so would like to plan a bit in advance.
Can anyone suggest some nice quiet sites in Brittany or Normandy, preferably within walking distance of a village/town? We aren't bothered about on site bars/pools although it would be nice to be near a lake or canal (or the sea of course).
Any recommendations gratefully received.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There are loads in the MHF database that meet your requirements - have a look.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What Dave said, plus Mr Google is the fount of all knowledge. He knows about dozens of sites - give him a call.

Both the north and south coasts have loads of lovely sites, and there are quite a few along the Nantes - Brest canal if you have bikes and fancy riding the towpaths.

The Pink Granite Coast around Perros Guirec is particularly nice IMO.


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for this. I can Google with the best but was hoping for some personal recommendations.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Suggest if its your first time take the short trip over via Calais and stay at Chatea Du Gandspette.

The food is XL and a short walk takes yu to a V2 rocket site.

From here the choice is yours but PM me with what you are looking for and I will try and help.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not a very smart site but as convenient and close as you could wish:

Camping Municipal les Pommiers at route de Caen, Ouistreham.

We were quite taken with Ouistreham - which is the port for Caen and the Brittany Ferries route from Portsmouth. The site is literally 2 minutes from the gates of the port and has access onto the canal so you can walk into town that way or, the other way, cycle to Caen. there is a fish market daily at the port entrance and the boats unload close to the site - again, walk along the towpath. Take bikes as there are cycle track all through town and along the coast.

There are some excellent beaches, good restaurants, a magnificent tithe barn and sleepy attractive little town centre as well as a couple of WW2 museums.
There's also a useful Champion supermarket across the road from the site.

See also Camping Municipal St Nicolas at Le Bec Hellouin which is another site we like very much and a gorgeous little village.

Camping Municipal St Nicolas

G


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The municipal site at Bayeaux is very good. It is well laid out and very neat and very safe. The facilities are good and cleaned every morning. A fresh bread/croisante van delivers every day at 08.30, (listen for the car horn blaring!).

It is a 10 minute walk into town where there is the tapestry museum, (a must see). The D-Day museums are a 15-20 minute walk away and they are special. There is a cathedral, a daily market in the town centre and more shops than any woman with a credit card could wish for!

The fees will have changed since last year when we stayed there, but if you stay for more than 5 nights you only pay for 4. Staying there that long isn't a chore either because there is so much to see. If you have bikes or motorbike then there is even more within a short ride away. Going out in the van isn't too much trouble because the main ring road is just outside the gate.


Happy touring!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Hi

Perhaps this link might offer one or two ideas.

Russell

www.campingqualite.com


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*sites*

hi we were in Les Hautes Coutures in Normandy a large commercial site we enjoyed www.campinghautescoutures.com near pegasus bridge and all war memorials also we spent a good 9 days in Sth Brittany at Camping Des Menhirs again a commercial site in the village of Carnac plus an easy walk from site to the lovely beach www.lesmenhirs.com hope this helps JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I would recommend Camping le Champ de Course at Courseulles-sur-Mer. 

We pulled in for I night and ended up staying 3.  

It on Juno Beach and history is all around. Its great for cycling, walking, eating and just relaxing.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

elsiekay said:


> Thanks for this. I can Google with the best but was hoping for some personal recommendations.


Hi Elsie

You have found me out - though maybe you didn't realise!   

We've been to Brittany loads of times, but not yet in the motorhome, hence the suggestions for areas rather than specific campsites.

I shall also be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> I would recommend Camping le Champ de Course at Courseulles-sur-Mer.
> 
> We pulled in for I night and ended up staying 3.
> 
> It on Juno Beach and history is all around. Its great for cycling, walking, eating and just relaxing.


I agree with StAubyns a good site to start with, been there and stopped on the Aire twice this year.

Steve F


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If you fancy a night halt between Normandy and Brittany then the Aire at Granville by the lighthouse and ex Atlantic Wall gun emplacement is recommended. The town is vibrant with market on Saturdays. 

Ray


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We found this one http://www.campinglaforet.com/index.html good on our way down to Brittany for the first time this year.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree with Grizzly. If you are unsure about driving abroad you cannot go wrong with Ouisterham for a first trip. From there as you see just how easy it is you can travel along the coast where there are loads of campsites towards Bayeaux. 

Ouisterham is a strangely nice place for a port and ideal for trips to Caen,
The Peace Museum, Normandy Beaches and Bayeaux. It could not be easier !

The Les Pommiers site is not brilliant but excellently placed. Even better is the Aire at Ouisterham, 100 yards from the port, on the beach, 150 yards from the fish market, 100 yards from the centre of town 200 yards from the canal.............what more could you want !

Caen market on a Sunday is a bit different to the normal rubbish.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you want to see and walk a beautiful coastline try camping LES ABERS northwest tip of brittany, the coastline is called Les Abers .lots of wild flowers then , visit towards the end of May as the weather across brittany can be! lets say changeable.at anytime, It is the Atlantic. This is the welsh part as my welsh wife calls it, also try camping nr Le Mont st Michel , small campsite at Ponterson ,about 8k from the Mont .But use the Aires -de -services on your way . (not autoroute services). You can get the Guide for camping car stops from Amazon online
or www.motorpresse fr. you can get all the Info for the region you want to visit from the French departements tourist offices on line . the Abers is dept 29 Finistere. Nearly every village and town will have a visitor centre you can find out whats on /were to park your M/H .places of Interest ect.get maps,(English) Enjoy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

One thing you may want to consider is joining us for the brass band contest at Amboise next year? It should be the first weekend in June and is a superb venue on an Island in the middle of the Loire. Not quite as close as Normandy but an easy drive down for new travelers in France and loads of places to visit. We had about thirty vans join us last year and I think it's safe to say they all enjoyed it. I'll be listing it as a meet before too long so keep an eye open for it being posted.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Would recommend La Blanche near Granville approx one hour twenty from Cherbourg They also take camping cheques up to the end of July


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Another thought, if you are going to Mont Saint-Michel. 

There is an excellent aire - to all intents a campsite- in the village. It's called Aire de Camping-Car du Mont Saint-Michel, costs 8 euros per night ( same as parking at the end of the causeway where there are no facilities) and provides a vast and attractive park like area with hook ups, water close to all pitches, views of the mount, 2 large and easy to manoeuver into free bornes and a laundry and washing up area. There is a security barrier too. 

It's administered by the campsite across the road from where you get the code for the barrier. There is a reception office at the entrance to the aire and this might be used in high summer but it was not in use in late August.

It's an easy walk or cycle to the mount and there are shops and restaurants in the village. Be sure to see the exhibition and the work in progress to return Mont Saint-Michel to the sea.

It's on the D 275 as you come into the village, on your left.

G


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I echo the Municiple at Bayeux......a must see town so much there..........


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

Cheers to everyone for your helpful replies and links. Lots to think about for our first trip but your advice has inspired us!
Merci beaucoup (see..I am there already!)


----------

